
Secrets of the JavaScript Ninjas - sant0sk1
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001163.html
======
inrev
The cover shows a samurai not a ninja, big difference :D

~~~
mechanical_fish
Of _course_ you can't see the ninja. What kind of ninja would allow himself to
be seen when he's sneaking up on a samurai?

I think the samurai represents Flash: He's from the same country as the ninja
-- he might even be a close relative -- but his moves and his costume are a
lot more ostentatious, and he's got better PR. He's also owned by a shogun who
controls his every move.

------
pius
A nice antidote to this completely nonsensical article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=263021>

------
edw519
Frameworks serve their purpose well, but at a price. They became popular with
the advent of broadband and more client memory, both of which they use.

How will Javascript frameworks fare as more apps move to mobile devices and
wireless networks? Only time will tell.

~~~
maxwell
I think eventually we'll settle on compilers/translators which generate cross-
browser JS object code from your notation of choice; like ParanScript (Lisp),
Red (Ruby), and GWT (Java) with the feature completeness of today's best JS
frameworks.

~~~
olavk
Or ECMAScript 4 translated to JS: <http://ecmascript4.com/>

------
bdotdub
anyone tired of people using ninja for everything?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=255587>

~~~
mpc
I still like it

